# Planting norway spruce



## bigbuck (Mar 17, 2001)

I will be planting some norway spruce trees in the spring. What should I do before and after planting for weed control?


----------



## Patman75 (Jan 11, 2012)

Weed fabric, mulch, spray or a combination of them.


----------



## JohnBischoff (Oct 11, 2012)

u wouldnt use weed fabric after a while dirt clogs it up and makes it hard for the roots to get the water they need. about three inches I'd mulch around the tree but not up against the trunk, can cause rot. make sure ground is worked up around planting hole so the roots can easily get through soil. Good luck!!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Patman75 (Jan 11, 2012)

If you use mulch make sure it is not fresh, it must be dried for 1 year.

If you use fresh mulch it will suck all the nitrogen out of the soil and you trees will hardly grown. Unless you give them additional nitrogen fertilzer.


----------



## hillsdale (May 23, 2010)

I have used the weed barrier and have had excellent results. Weeds will suck more water and inhibit tree growth. I don't use mulch. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## JohnBischoff (Oct 11, 2012)

My job as an arborist has me deal with sick trees daily. I see the weed fabric problem quite frequently not saying it happens everytime its used but can. Mulch is the best thing by far plus as it biodegrades it provides lots of food for all the microbes and worms to eat. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

another thing to avoid is a monoculture,if planting for wildlife...mix it up,id recommend spreading junipers ,native pines,black spruce etc,the end result is dramaticly better,and dont plant in rows


----------



## bigbuck (Mar 17, 2001)

What about using round up before or after planting?


----------



## JohnBischoff (Oct 11, 2012)

Before is probably ok, but I would avoid using it after.


----------



## UltimateOutdoorsman (Sep 13, 2001)

Hop over to the "deer habitat" forum and do a search there. LOTS of info on spruce plantings.


----------

